# Muratic Acid



## fishntrox (Apr 23, 2011)

For you all who have access to Atwoods Farm Supply they have muratic acid for $4.98 a gallon. They are a popular chain store here in Oklahoma. Not sure about other states they are located in.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 23, 2011)

I get it for $3.20 here(florida).


----------



## jeneje (Apr 23, 2011)

Here in Tennessee i can buy for $3.00 a gallon if i get 55 gallon at a time.
Ken


----------



## glondor (Apr 23, 2011)

Damn we sure do get hosed up here. It is 9 bucks a gallon.


----------



## joem (Apr 23, 2011)

glondor said:


> Damn we sure do get hosed up here. It is 9 bucks a gallon.



That's what I pay at CT. too


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 23, 2011)

joem said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> > Damn we sure do get hosed up here. It is 9 bucks a gallon.
> ...



Ouch, man tha takes bite out of your backside. 8)


----------



## joem (Apr 23, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > glondor said:
> ...



But I don't use that much of it. The last one I bought was last november and I'm still using it for my finger run this week


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 23, 2011)

joem said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > joem said:
> ...



Save it and keep using it. I'v got 15 gals of solution waiting on the next 150 lbs of fingers due in week after next.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 24, 2011)

fishntrox said:


> For you all who have access to Atwoods Farm Supply they have muratic acid for $4.98 a gallon. They are a popular chain store here in Oklahoma. Not sure about other states they are located in.


Likely of no use to you. Muriatic acid is the one you need. 

Harold


----------



## glondor (Apr 24, 2011)

Harold. Yuo wil like this>>>>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OonDPGwAyfQ&feature=related

The red pen is your friend


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 24, 2011)

glondor said:


> Harold. Yuo wil like this>>>>>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OonDPGwAyfQ&feature=related
> 
> The red pen is your friend




ROFLMAO...You are going to give Harold a heart attack. 8)


----------



## fishntrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry Harold, I'll get it right next time.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 26, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> > Harold. Yuo wil like this>>>>>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OonDPGwAyfQ&feature=related
> ...


<<<<snicker>>>>

There's not enough red pencils in the world to correct that mess! :lol: 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 26, 2011)

fishntrox said:


> Sorry Harold, I'll get it right next time.


Cool!

Just trying to insure that we all look like we know what we're talking about. 

Harold


----------



## Claudie (Apr 26, 2011)

*"Just trying to insure that we all look like we know what we're talking about."*

I like that :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2011)

Just trying to insure that we all look like we know what we're talking about.

I don't get to publically screw with Harold often.......so I have to take the opportunity when It comes around! Love ya Harold :mrgreen: <--- Chester Cheetah


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 26, 2011)

mic said:


> Just trying to insure that we all look like we know what we're talking about.
> 
> I don't get to publically screw with Harold often.......so I have to take the opportunity when It comes around! Love ya Harold :mrgreen: <--- Chester Cheetah



Chuckle!

Well, I'm not sure any of us want to admit we're the fools we are---which is why I hope to present myself as knowledgeable. 

(Yeah, I know---it's just an illusion!) :lol: 

Harold


----------



## skeeter629 (Apr 26, 2011)

*



"Just trying to insure that we all look like we know what we're talking about."

Click to expand...

*
I already have State Farm for my insurance. I believe it should be ensure.


----------



## Claudie (Apr 26, 2011)

*DOH!* :shock:


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 27, 2011)

skeeter629 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are valid. 
Insure----to make certain especially by taking necessary measures and precautions.

In order for me to insure you understand, here's a couple links:

ensure: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ensure

Insure: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/insure

Harold


----------



## skeeter629 (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess that is what I get for trying. :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 28, 2011)

skeeter629 said:


> Guess that is what I get for trying. :lol:


Hey, no harm done. It gives me cause to investigate things I "think" I know. I'm not always right.  

Harold


----------



## Militoy (Apr 29, 2011)

glondor said:


> Damn we sure do get hosed up here. It is 9 bucks a gallon.


 
For that price, they should pre-load it with gold for you!

$4.29 a gallon at a local pool supply center here - but you have to buy a 4-gallon case minimum. When I picked up my first acid, I made the mistake of picking a 2-gallon pack up at a famous "big box" home center. The muriatic was about 1/2 the normal strength (maybe for "safety"?), and cost around $8 a gallon.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 30, 2011)

Militoy said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> > Damn we sure do get hosed up here. It is 9 bucks a gallon.
> ...


I used to pay $57 for a 55 gallon drum.

Harold


----------



## Militoy (Apr 30, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> I used to pay $57 for a 55 gallon drum.
> 
> Harold



At least the price of gold is also going through the roof - to help offset the escalating prices of chemicals and fuel!

I noticed today at the "big box" center (not the one in my link below) that the half-strength stuff is now close to $11.00 a gallon! Zoom in on the ingredients label to see what you get in the muriatic that has been "reformulated to be safer, less fumes"; and is rated "non-hazardous":

http://www.osh.com/eng/product/kem_tek_2x1_gal_pool_muriatic_acid/2821262


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 30, 2011)

Those rotten suckers! Sort of reminds me of other products, where a bag of sugar, for example, is reduced from 5 pounds to 4 pounds "for your convenience", yet the price remains unchanged. I can only assume that that, too, is for my convenience. :twisted: 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 30, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Those rotten suckers! Sort of reminds me of other products, where a bag of sugar, for example, is reduced from 5 pounds to 4 pounds "for your convenience", yet the price remains unchanged. I can only assume that that, too, is for my convenience. :twisted:
> 
> Harold



For all the turmoil that has been going on with the economy I have tried not to raise my prices for service work to help out my customers. And make the difference up in other areas. And as much as it hurts the public I say congrats to the farmers for finnaly getting price increases on the products they sell in the cattle and hog farms.


----------

